# One way to show off your trophey



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys! I havent been on here for a long time but I saw something the other day I thought you all would like.









By how stiff the yote was I dont think he was just being transported.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A senseless display. Rubbing it in the noses of the general public will do nothing to promote sportsmanship of the ethical hunter.

Barry Sanders, the ex-football star running back of the Detroit Lions, could teach some hunters how to act. He scored many touchdowns in his illustrious career, but never did he spike the ball or do a silly dance in the end zone. He would politely hand the ball to the closest referee and head to the sidelines. He was the consummate sportsman.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To each their own I guess.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Reminiscent of days gone by, when sportsmen proudly displayed their trophy buck with antlers protruding from the bed of the truck or elsewhere. I don't like pandering to the politically correct crowd, but in the same sentence, wouldn't do this. Not for the reason you think, but because I'd be afraid of loosing my trophy. No worse than posting pictures on the internet, I guess, this fella is just getting less views. I can understand why this hunter/trapper would do this. I've ridden with a dead coyote in the SUV, and they tend to stink the place up.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I understand it, if he is just transporting it back to be skinned but otherwise, No


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ware else would he carry that critter???? Inside!!!!! IF He had a empty feed bag with that might help----------------I had Tex [coyote mount decoy] one real cold winter night in the back of my truck sitting up coming back from calling and stopped at Wally World to pick up some ammo---As I got out of the truck THIS WOMAN comes screaming at me about abusing my Dog--I told he to mind her own business---THAN THE SPARKS BEGAN------I was really P'D and told her off in many kind word's--------she wasn't a YOOPER* :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *As I got out of the truck THIS WOMAN comes screaming at me about abusing my Dog*


These wack jobs are everywhere.......


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's is some thought for you Glen. Like George Bush I am just relaying to fellow person I respect what I have seen and learned.

1) First and foremost I do not want a flea ridden coyote in my Suburban. I also do want any bodily excrement's from the ears, nose or butt in the Suburban. Trust me when you bounce down the road after a 10-12 hour day those coyotes openings let things out.

When I get a snared one that has" rig" in it or is wet from a heavy snow on atop the Surbuban it goes. I have used plastic bags, but "GOOD" Plastic bags and Raid Flea Killer add to my overhead. Plus Plastic holds the excrement's and makes a mess on the hide. Thus I take them back to camp on top the suburban. Yes I do drive public highways.

2) I have tried one of those hitch carriers and I don't like them. Hides get way to dirty and they are just to small. Plus if I have to leave a trail or road I am inviting thieves to help themselves. Yes I could put a locked box on the one. But how do I make a box large enough to hold 10-20 coyotes at the end of a very good day? The same is true with a pickup I am familiar with callers, dogman and trappers that will fill a truck bed with coyotes around Ainsworth Nebraska. (BTW That"s in the area where Randy Andersen hunts and makes his videos. A man not well respected by locals as he's really not that good and is making money off just a few coyotes. Ill stay my opinion)

(BTW I skin warm coyotes as quick as I can, they are placed in cooler, kitty litter spread on each layer. Then two bricks are put on top to keep them from moving. Fleas seem to stay on the hide for while and bury deeper as they don't like cold if skinned what I call "Hot" I mean I don't reset I skin them as soon as I get them from the trap. Normally one is does in 7-8 minutes tops. In my youth 2-4 minutes was all it took. ( Ill sometimes find enough fleas in the bottom of the cooler to cover the bottom of a beer mug after they are cooled, these are the ones that jump off, when I shake the hide who knows perhaps even more )

2) Route type fur buyers display allot of dead carcasses. Most have in Iowa and west of the Missouri have 7 x 16 open bed trailers, with wire sides. I have seen them loaded with ~1500 critters before. raccoon, Coyotes and Skunks. They travel great distances on there routes on public highways before returning home.

3) For you information I do have a box I made and its at the ranch. It fasten the top the Suburban Roof Rails. It serves two purposes, one I have lost coyotes from falling off the top. Duh on Larry. Two I met some callers in Wyoming once. They had a setup I likes and it made sense so I did not have to wipe down the blood off the hides. It has 50lbs of cat litter in it. After bouncing down the road the cat litter dry cleans the hides. No Kidding!

Below is a man I know of, that lives near Ainsworth, Neb. I posted this on Iowa Sportsman 2013. He travels many highways including highway highway 20 in SD.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Posting a picture on a site such as Predator Talk is totally different: There's a captive audience that appreciates it. No issue at all with that.

No way would I be inclined to put it inside the vehicle for obvious reasons.

It could have easily been disguised with a protective bag and hidden from view.

In Michigan, where nothing more than emotion overwhelmingly shut down our only dove season in our lifetime, there will be more voting people that don't appreciate it when they see it. And, I don't like it any more than anyone else here, but's that's the way it has become. Such a display sure ain't gonna win anyone over, that's for sure.

Show it off to anyone that has a desire to see it. Tell the story. Nothing wrong with singing to the choir.

I'm still with Barry Sanders. Discretion and class come to mind. That photo? Does nothing for sportsmen.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Posting a picture on a site such as Predator Talk is totally different: There's a captive audience that appreciates it. No issue at all with that.
> 
> No way would I be inclined to put it inside the vehicle for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct here glen , I dont like the idea of backing down from antis but we really must protect our image .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll third that thought. Plan ahead. A garbage bag would have sufficed.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with it I'm tired of bowing down to the anti's this country has gotten too soft everyone trying to be p.c. If you don't like it then don't look at it is what I say thanks for sharing it


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Let me put a spin on this:

1) You all have to agree what we do is ethically correct, Federal and State laws depict this.

2) But yet I read into some responses is what we do is not morally correct and animals we take from the land should be hidden.

My spin is this and its to make all of us think. If its morally correct to our peers (hunters and trappers), and since its already established its ethically correct because of laws; then why do we need to hide? Are we indeed hiding from our moral and ethical freedom while we relinquish those freedoms to a few?

Again if we Sportsman and Professionals had just "ONE" real organization that represents our combined interest, in our current political era we would not lose. Look what the NRA has accomplished and they have no real competition to diminish their funding. Lets face it folks, Trump hasn't cleaned the swamp yet.

Moreover, we should learn a lesson from PETA. PETA was strong for decades because they were a single organization representing many same as the NRA. But now fail for the most part because of greed.

Yes greedy man is PETA enemies also. That greed has caused many many diversified animal protection groups where once one perhaps two collected billions. I am very thankful for this. As the SINGULAR legal clout the number one special interest animal protection group, is now appearing to wain. Its the only time I will say greed is good!

GOTTA GO>>>>>60 to 80MPH winds are here!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sometimes in life you need to alter your behavior to keep from pissing people off even though you know you are right and correct, both ethically and morally in what you are doing. No one is saying we need to hide what we do, but being discreet about it may save us from arming the other side.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Heck Don, Red Green and the Possum club members say it better....

"IM a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess.?


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry. I wasnt looking to start a debate here. I do see both sides but I must say in northern lower MI i think he is very safe in the fact that the vast majority of people here hunt or at the very least are ok with it. I do not like the idea of hiding from the antis at all. Saying he should not have this on his truck to me is like saying no one should wear fur because someone might get offended. I understand that people might get offended but those same people would when they see the Predator Talk sticker on my truck. This yote was not bloody or gruesome in anyway and I just thought this was a cool way to show off his hunting pride.

P.S. I do know how to spell Trophy but I guess my fingers dont. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This is a healthy debate and it's good for us to put our cards on the table.

As a professional outdoor writer and columnist, my purpose is always to put a good light on hunting and trapping. I've debated in print with Michael Markarian, second in command of the Humane Society of the U.S. and the largest anti-hunting organization in the world with over a $100 million annual budget.

I've also been married to an anti-hunter for 40 years and have learned a thing or two about discretion.

We are talking optics here, not whether we have the right to do anything. Michigan hunters have already lost the right to hunt doves - solely based on perception. Voters also shot down wolf hunting by a big margin - again based on optics, not facts.

So, if someone can explain to me how such a photo helps the cause of the sportsman, I'll sing another tune.

Until then, I'm with Barry.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, there's no pleasing them. So lets look at this another way. How do we know that, the person driving in this picture, was actually an animal lover, trying to start a crusade against the hunting and trapping of coyote. There really is no way to know what was the actual story behind this photo. Was this just a trapper who found the freshly dead coyote roadside? Why should he let a good pelt go to waste because of a collision with a car? That also makes sense. But the animal lover (peta) sees something evil in all man. Yet never questions their own evil, in any way. There has been a terrible amount of damage done by unfounded regulation throughout the USA, even death, caused by unregulated species of animals (California mountain lion hunting ban as case in point). No manner of reasoning is going to alter the thinking of peta'ism. If not hunting, then ranching and so forth. I'm going to live my life as I see fit. I will not going to alter my ways because of what another may think. I have a right to hunt, fish and sustain my family as my father and his father did. I don't force others to do the same. To do so, is truly evil. Now, could this individual have used some tact and hidden the coyote from view? Sure, and that probably would have been the right thing to do, by putting the carcass in a bag, we wouldn't be having this conversation. Would I do this? No, as stated above, I've ridden in the SUV with the dead stinking coyote. But there are far greater evils than this facing us at this moment in time. America has gotten fat and bored. It's time for change. Stay the course.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glenway said:


> This is a healthy debate and it's good for us to put our cards on the table.
> 
> As a professional outdoor writer and columnist, my purpose is always to put a good light on hunting and trapping. I've debated in print with Michael Markarian, second in command of the Humane Society of the U.S. and the largest anti-hunting organization in the world with over a $100 million annual budget.
> 
> ...


I am not a sportsman Glen when it comes to fur taking. Trapping is fur harvesting for income. Quite a contrast to small game and large sport hunting where no part of the animal can be sold. Only fur hunters can sell and export animal parts legally. But how many hides are sold by callers, I do not know to pass judgement to make a call on whether fur hunting is sport or profit.

Professional fur harvesters are no different than farmers/ranchers and their livestock. Our industry is valued at 15 billion dollars worldwide. Our take is well manged and is part of most state economical studies. Thus what I do is not sport.

However fur taking and fur hunting does cross lines. Therefore what hunters do morally and are mandated to ethically by laws, does indeed has its holes IMHO. This thread is possibly one hole but then perhaps the yote is trapped or road killed and is be taken to be skinned. I do not know?

A major hole I am concerned with is coyote hunting calling contest. Contest already on the radar of opposition groups and unfortunately are indirectly drawing attention to part of my yearly income. I called in a calling contest once. I did this to see if I could win of course. However my eyes opened widely regarding what I saw and could decipher. As a result I have gained some negative opinions of contest. Yet contest are another thread and I wont go there here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Larry, I for one, did make a living calling for predators. Sure it was a long time ago (around 40yrs) I was working for Del Webb and we would be off 2 weeks and then work 2 weeks. My calling buddy and I, actually made more money every 2 weeks at calling then we did for being carpenters.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Larry, I for one, did make a living calling for predators. Sure it was a long time ago (around 40yrs) I was working for Del Webb and we would be off 2 weeks and then work 2 weeks. My calling buddy and I, actually made more money every 2 weeks at calling then we did for being carpenters.


So you were a fur harvester and not a sportsman?

40 years ago.....did coyotes have fur back then or scales? :smiley-cowboy:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> A senseless display. Rubbing it in the noses of the general public will do nothing to promote sportsmanship of the ethical hunter.


I guess this says about all that needs to be said IMO.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheez said:


> Hey guys! I havent been on here for a long time but I saw something the other day I thought you all would like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes Ya Proud to be a Hunter don't it. Not Gonna help the cause any doing Dumb Things Like that! more Fodder for the Anti Hunters!!


----------

